# Anyone Have A Watch Like This



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

HI,

Does anyone have one like this?.

Bought this from the Bay a little while ago, it runs great.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

That's quirky - I think I like it - never seen one before but that doesn't mean much.


----------



## hdm (Mar 28, 2012)

looks decidedly 8-bit


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Definitely a 'Marmite' job.....for me, it's a no, no.....sorry.


----------



## Uncle Alec (Feb 14, 2011)

Kryptonite lume?


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

I am starting to think this is a rare one, maybe not ever going to be worth much.

Still I like to have something slightly different, come on someone prove me wrong show me another a blue dial would be nice.

Oh and I like the 8 bit comment, as I work with computers thanks hdm.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Not the same as the Citizen in the original post, but I thought I'd share this one anyway. I bought it from ebay a while ago, hoping a quick battery change would get it going again. Of course, it didn't... :lol: But I quite like the shape of it anyway:










Not very many "coffin" shaped watches out there these days.....


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Yes I quite like that, I would think no replacement movement available?.


----------



## Dr. Nookie (Jul 14, 2007)

PC-Magician said:


> HI,
> 
> Does anyone have one like this?.
> 
> Bought this from the Bay a little while ago, it runs great.


I love it. I can't think of anything I'd rather wear to a 70's party. Any idea of date?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

PC-Magician said:


> Yes I quite like that, I would think *no replacement movement available?*.


Rare as rocking horse poo mate, so not much chance of finding a replacement for the Buler - and even if it was working, apparently they are really difficult to set up as well. Just a cheap impulse buy, so I'm not too bothered really.

I have got the analogue part working by transplanting a module from another watch, but the digital part is more difficult because it's right at the bottom of the case in a tight space. Obviously on the original module it was all in one, but that went in the bin (probably a mistake, but never mind). If I could find a digital module to fit I'd put one in. To be honest, I think it still looks quite cool with the blank display :lol:


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi Dave

Those bulers take the same module as a lot of tissots, if you look in friday watches mines in there, vacheron had some nos modules last year but some bugger bought all ten before I could grab a couple :wallbash: It's worth keeping an eye out for a battered working tissot as they don't fetch much, and I have the instruction sheet for setting if you need it.

wookie


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Dr. Nookie said:


> PC-Magician said:
> 
> 
> > HI,
> ...


 I think its about 1975.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Dr. Nookie said:


> PC-Magician said:
> 
> 
> > HI,
> ...


The 9th.



Later,

William


----------



## Dr. Nookie (Jul 14, 2007)

William_Wilson said:


> Dr. Nookie said:
> 
> 
> > PC-Magician said:
> ...


Ha - I was just about to do that!


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Ok this looks like it is a rare looking Watch, does anyone have anything that looks remotely similar in the Citizen breed.


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

I have this one, not the same but quite funky, I've had this about three years but never worn it, it just feels a little small compared to my normal wrist goodies



wook


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Looks good to me.


----------



## sleepy (Oct 28, 2012)

looks different and unusual, so I quite like it.


----------



## saxon46 (Mar 7, 2013)

thats a big old chunk of metal......


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

It looks very similar to a vintage Orient to me they made lots in the 1970's with bright colours 

Cheers Martin


----------

